# Oliver's Birthday Bash with his Michigan Pals!



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a day! First of all, thank you so much to Jill, Ann, Sue, and Hedy (and Hedy's Jonathan and Harold) for coming, bringing wonderful gifts and joining in the fun! It's probably seriously nuts to have a doggy birthday party, but I sure did enjoy it and I know Oliver did too. Lucky dog!

We had to take cover in the house between the thunderstorm and HAIL, but the dogs still got in some good RLH's and it was so fun to visit with everyone!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

The biggest surprise (hope it's ok to spill the beans, Hedy) was Hedy's new addition Gidder. What a doll he is. He was joining the RLH within moments of arrival. (I'm hoping someone else got RLH pictures...my camera just can't catch 'em)

Gidder took a tumble into the pool but was quickly scooped out by Hedy (who skinned her knee in the process) 










After a little loving from Daddy, he was good to go.










The other new comer was Sue's adorable Chelsea...she thought Gidder was pretty nice too.










And the feeling must have been mutual


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill's little Tessa is coming out of her shell more with each playdate. She was interested in meeting Coco, my neighbor's dog










"Where's MY Cake?"










"Oh yeah, that's what I was waiting for!"










"I'm not sure about this hat thing, Mom."


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Guess who was the first one in the pool???

Yeah, of course it was Roxy...about 20 seconds after arrival she was wet!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Isn't Cazzie beautiful?










And Cody gets better looking every time I see him!










A Group shot, but Hedy had already gone home...
L to R Sue with Cazzie and Chelsea, Ann with Roxy, Shelly with Ruby and Ollie, Jill with Tess and Cody


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, but I have to slip in one of Ruby eating birthday cake. I don't think I can pass her off as a hav!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Shelly,

Thank you so much for hosting us for Ollie's birthday party at your beautiful home! The rain didn't wash things out, it just made the day more interesting! Your photos came out just great. We three had a wonderful time and appreciate yours and Andrew's hospitality. Thank you again,

Hugs,

Sue,
and Lickies from Cazzie and Chelsie!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I thought I posted once already, but it disappeared. I love the pictures and wonder what was in the cake?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Shelly.

Harold, Jonathan and I had the most wonderful time at Oliver's BD party. What a special treat to meet you all. 

Thank you again for including me even though (at the time) I didn't have a Hav to bring....initially anyway.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, great pictures and what fun to get together at another play date....once again, I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great way to spend a B-Day with your hav friends. I love all the pictures, the one with all of you holding your furkids is the best! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh your pictures are so beautiful - it was just like being there. I adore the ones of the brave souls who ventured into the pool and the birthday cake shots are priceless.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures! It looks like a great birthday party


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! Looks like all of you had such a great time.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a wonderful time you all had. I love seeing pictures of the Havs with their owners. And a huge congratulations to Hedy on her new Hav! He's a cutie, and I bet he's gone a long way in helping to heal her heartbreak on the loss of Domino. Fabulous party!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I thought I posted once already, but it disappeared. I love the pictures and wonder what was in the cake?


Cheryl, I ordered a doggy cake mix from TailWaggin.com. The ingredients are: rice flour, oatmeal, parmesan cheese, carrot, apple, baking powder, powdered honey, baking soda. (you add your own, eggs, oil and yogurt)

The icing was low fat cream cheese, yogurt and a little honey.

It actually wasn't bad...I tasted it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have lots of pictures to post but been having technical difficulties all evening - can't get a single picture posted! :frusty::frusty:

I have to be somewhere early tomorrow morning but I'll try again tomorrow evening.

In the meantime, thank you Shelly and Andrew for another fun Hav gathering. I'm so glad we got the chance to celebrate Ollie's birthday with our forum friends. :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Thanks Shelly.
> 
> Harold, Jonathan and I had the most wonderful time at Oliver's BD party. What a special treat to meet you all.
> 
> Thank you again for including me even though (at the time) I didn't have a Hav to bring....initially anyway.


Hedy, I was sending you a private message when my computer got attacked by a virus. (Andrew has spent over an hour trying to get rid of it!!) 
I'm heading for bed, now, but wanted to take a moment to say it was so wonderful to meet you and your family. I'm so glad the "boys" came too so Andrew wasn't so outnumbered! I would have loved having you with our without your dog, but I'm so happy for you that you found such a darling boy. :hug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I have lots of pictures to post but been having technical difficulties all evening - can't get a single picture posted! :frusty::frusty:
> 
> I have to be somewhere early tomorrow morning but I'll try again tomorrow evening.
> 
> In the meantime, thank you Shelly and Andrew for another fun Hav gathering. I'm so glad we got the chance to celebrate Ollie's birthday with our forum friends. :biggrin1:


We must have posted at the same time, Jill. I'm so thankful for all you guys...what a treat to have forum friends to celebrate Oliver's birthday with! Technical difficulties seem to be going around tonight. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh what a wonderful birthday party for Oliver!!! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It looks like you all had a fabulous time together. I love all of your pictures, Shelly. They are wonderful!

I love how so many Havs jumped into the pool! ound: crazy dogs!

Hedy, yea! You finally got to come out of the closet with Gitter! I thought I was going to go crazy for a while.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures guys! Everyone looks like they had fun and the cake looks great!

Ryan


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

My husband wants to know what could possibly be so important I am on the computer at 2:30 AM (our neighborhood party JUST broke up.... I am getting waaayyy too old for this.) I told him "Ollie's birthday party, of course!!" 

Shelly, Andrew, Ollie and Ruby.... thank you so much for having us over for the party. It was, as always, such fun to be with havs and their humans! You have such a beautiful home and yard and I LOVE being a crazy dog lady now so I can come to fun things like doggie birthday parties!ound: Roxie had such fun running free, jumping in the pool and begging treats! And she loves her eggplant! She keeps pushing it with her nose trying to make it giggle and then she just cocks her head and looks at it like "what's the problem?" So cute!!

It was a pleasure to see you all again and to meet Hedy and Gitter (and Hedy's family and Shelly's Andrew). You are all so sweet to be so patient with me and my crazy Amazon-hav, Roxie. I hope she will eventually pick up some manners from your little angels. Although after watching Ollie RLH with her so much today I am afraid SHE is rubbing off on them.:sorry:
Actually she went to our neighborhood party for a little while tonight and there were so many people around I was afraid to let her out of my lap. She eventually laid down and dozed off (she must have been watching that precious little Chelsie). 

Love the pics, Shelly. Can't wait to see yours, Jill!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!! Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It looked like you all had a lot of fun.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Great pictures everyone!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!
Looks like a great party with havs and all!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Happy Birthday Oliver! Looks like you all had a great day.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm still having some problems posting pictures, but here are a few....

As we mentioned, there was a "little" rain on our party (okay, so it was hail) that kept driving us inside...









Here's Ollie, the birthday boy....









And Ollie & Shelly (Ollie's not looking very happy with this part of the celebration!)









All of the dogs (except Cazzie who just wasn't into sweets) enjoyed they birthday cake. Here's Ruby eating a piece of cake as big as she is...









"Mine, all mine!!!" (Ollie loved all of his birthday presents! Thank goodness he got some toys. As you can see, he didn't have a single other toy to play with!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how fun~!!!! happy birthday Ollie!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! What a fun party! Thanks for sharing the pix. I love Ollie in his birthday hat, though, from the look on his face, it appears it wasn't his favorite part of the celebration ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill, those are so CUTE! Look at that hail. Wow. I just couldn't believe it. 

You're right. Ollie loved ALL of his birthday presents. He was a maniac yesterday going from new toy to new toy. This morning I keep hearing thuds...he is dropping his new kong (which is far superior to the old kong) on the hardwood floor and watching it bounce. :laugh: He's in heaven. New toys, new toys!

Ann, you crack me up on the forum at 2:30 am. I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that! I would have been on here with you if my computer wasn't sending off virus warning alarms every two seconds. :frusty: Poor Andrew has been struggling with it off and on all weekend. I don't know if we'll ever get it completely back to normal. 

Jill, I know you took a bunch of pictures. I'm sorry you're having trouble posting them.  Photobucket is probably easier. PM me if you want help with it. 

Everyone, thanks so much for all the birthday wishes! If anyone had told me a year ago that I would be having a doggy birthday party, I would have said they were nuts. What fun and what a blessing the forum has been to bring us together as friends. I'm so thankful for this place and the people I have "met" online and now even better, in person!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

havaluv said:


> Ann, you crack me up on the forum at 2:30 am. I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that! I would have been on here with you if my computer wasn't sending off virus warning alarms every two seconds. :frusty: Poor Andrew has been struggling with it off and on all weekend. I don't know if we'll ever get it completely back to normal.


Yes, I've noticed you online a time or two waaayyyyy past a proper bedtime too!!:yawn: Hope you get your 'puter problems staightened out soon. My last go round of computer issues was a royal pain is the $ss!

I've been trying to get video of Roxie with her giggling eggplant... she loves that thing! She has already "removed" the leaves at the top and is doing her best to kill it. ound: I'll have to get another one to have on had for when this one is finally done for.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time.
Love all the pictures.
Happy Birthday to Ollie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Belated happy birthday to Ollie!! It looks like he had a great birthday party which is exactly what that adorable boy deserves. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a great time!! I want to tell you that ALL YOUR FURKIDS ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!
Carole


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The pictures are great!

I love the wet feet shots and the cake eating puppy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Oliver, thanks for sharing all the fun and pictures.

Pictures are great!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Oliver! Looks like you had a great party and a great cake!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ann's Roxie is so much fun to have at a party. If it weren't for her, I think the rest of the dogs would just sit around looking at each other. She's puppy through and through and is a great example in how to live life - no matter what you're doing - HAVE FUN!!!

"Last one in is a rotten egg!"









"Come on, doesn't anyone want to play ball?"









"I'll just take this one, thank you"


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

"Really mom, I think it would be much better to eat than wear."









"Come on, the water's great!"


----------



## sissisez (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, all of you wonderful women.....My name is Jan and I am Ollie's and Ruby's Grandma. They know me as "Grams". I am so proud of Ollie and so happy that he has so many wonderful friends. Wish I could have been at that "birthday bash". It's so delightful to see in these pictures how much you all love your havs. They are such an adorable bunch of pups. My Shelly is such a good mommy to her dogs and I know all of you are as well. Thanks for letting me interupt! Blessings to all!


----------



## sissisez (Apr 7, 2008)

P. S. Shelly..........Your back yard is SO beautiful!!!!!!! What a wonderful shot you got, Jill, of the rain and hail. No wonder the flowers and grasses are SO happy!!! TThe hats and the cake and the toys....looks like SO much fun was had by all!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hedy surprised us by bringing her new pup, Gitter. He is such a friendly, well-balanced little guy. And boy, is he little (especially when he's wet)! What a great addition to the Michigan group!

Introducing Gitter...









Hedy & Gitter...









"Geez, mom, I was just going for a little dip!"









And of course, in his birthday hat


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome::welcome: Grams! So glad you could join us. We'll have to make sure and have another pup party the next time you're in town!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Stay tuned for more pictures tomorrow night.....


----------



## sissisez (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Jill. I would be there in a heartbeat! I live in Austin, Texas and don't get to visit Shell and Andrew as much as I would like. And, I REALLY miss my grandpuppies. I have so enjoyed being able to see the pictures.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Ollie and Ruby's grams! Roxie thinks it would be wonderful to have a playdate in your honor the next time you come to Michigan! Of course, Roxie thinks ANYTHING is a good excuse to have a playdate!!!!! Meeting your lovely daughter has been one of the best parts of having Roxie in my life. 

Jill... the pics are great. Thanks for sharing them (and for your always positive spin on Roxie's personality. ound


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How neat, a doggie cake!! The pictures are fantastic, beautiful havs and beautiful yard!!
I'm amazed at some of the yards I've seen on here. Down here we have grass in back and small flower beds in front with mulch....and that's the norm. Wow you guys sure know how to step it up!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, hi Mom! (Grams)  I'm glad you logged on to see all the great pics. 
I wish you were here more often. Ann has a great idea, we should have a playdate next time you come so you can meet all the "pack". 

I LOVE the pictures of Roxy, Jill...that puppy just amazes me in the water. And you are right...the playdates wouldn't be half so much fun without Roxy stirring the pot and getting everyone playing. She's the one who finally got Oliver out of his shell. And that Gitter is such a dollbaby, you captured him perfectly. Andrew really fell hard for Gitter. (you better keep an eye on him when Gitter's around, Hedy...Gitter might 'mysteriously' dissappear. :spy All Sunday he kept talking about how cute Gitter was. I think it was because Gitter kept following him around all day and well, what could be more endearing than that? 

I can't wait for more pics....something to look forward to tonight!

Speaking of playdates, guys...maybe we can do one more before the weather turns too cold? What do y'all think?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Roxie is a kick. In our neck of the woods here in the SF Bay Area (and beyond) Maddie is the life of the party. Imagine Roxie and Maddie at the same party!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Down here we have grass in back and small flower beds in front with mulch....and that's the norm. Wow you guys sure know how to step it up!


Jan, I'm from Texas originally too. I have been here almost 8 years now and I'm still amazed at how things grow here! It's like the plants "know" it's a short growing season so they burst forth in spring and zoom straight to blooming beauty. It makes it really fun to garden here. Plus, often we get a short rain shower practically every day in summer. It makes growing plants a breeze. (except for the rabbits that seem to devour half the stuff we plant!) We also tend to plant a lot of evergreens so we have something living in the winter landscape. I remember struggling so much more in Texas to have flowers.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Roxy and Maddy would have a blast! That Roxy girl is one fun puppy, she seems to be in a perpetual state of amusement. Jill's right, she's a great example of how to live life!


----------



## sissisez (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Ann! And what an HONOR that would be!!!!! Roxie is such a "cutie"!!!!! I would love to meet her. Maybe I could be the adoptive Grams to all the unique little pups (all puppies should have more than one). It's easy to see they all have such different personalities. Makes me quite eager to come see Shelly and meet them and all of you.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie and I would be honored to have you as an adoptive Gram.... Roxie's grandparents all live in Alabama and have never even met her. 

I showed Matt the playdate pictures and he loved the ones of the dogs eating cake. He thinks we should have a birthday party for Roxie too. Of course, with her birthday in January I doubt we will. 

Shelly, did you find the giggling veggies locally? I am going to have to buy Roxie a new one soon. She is hard on toys, especially her favorites. And this one is now her very favorite!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Happy Belated Birthday to you, Oliver*

What a great gathering of like-minded folks! Loved the photos! I think all of our babies should have birthday celebrations! I can honestly say that since I became owned by my two that I have not been happier. Sappy, huh?

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I showed Matt the playdate pictures and he loved the ones of the dogs eating cake. He thinks we should have a birthday party for Roxie too. Of course, with her birthday in January I doubt we will.


There's always the indoor dog park in Novi!!!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

sissisez said:


> Thank you, Ann! And what an HONOR that would be!!!!! Roxie is such a "cutie"!!!!! I would love to meet her. Maybe I could be the adoptive Grams to all the unique little pups (all puppies should have more than one). It's easy to see they all have such different personalities. Makes me quite eager to come see Shelly and meet them and all of you.


Cody & Tess would love to have a "Grams" also!!! The more people Cody can find to love him, the happier he is.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> There's always the indoor dog park in Novi!!!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


That's a great idea!!! Provided Roxie hasn't grown so much by then that I have to have her dna tested to see if she's part Portequese Water Dog we'll do that. Of course, if she is part PWD we can have, instead of a Havanese playdate, just a beautiful furbabies playdate.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Pattie said:


> What a great gathering of like-minded folks! Loved the photos! I think all of our babies should have birthday celebrations! I can honestly say that since I became owned by my two that I have not been happier. Sappy, huh?
> 
> Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


Not sappy at all... I feel the same way. I used to think people who did things like go to doggy birthday partys were a bit loony... now I am one (of course, I AM, and always was, a bit loony before my havanese habits but that is the subject of another thread).eace:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's hard not to get sappy about these havs. They are so wonderful, I don't know how anyone could not fall in love.



> Shelly, did you find the giggling veggies locally? I am going to have to buy Roxie a new one soon. She is hard on toys, especially her favorites. And this one is now her very favorite!


Ann, I got them from PetEdge. I'm so glad Roxie likes hers.  It's so fun to see them play with something they like. Oh and Ann, are these your watertoys that got left here?? I'll have to get them back to you. I'm sure Roxy misses them if they are hers!

A birthday party for Roxy sounds awesome! arty:

Edited to add: You are not loony, Ann!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

havaluv said:


> LOL, I Mom! (Grams)  I'm glad you logged on to see all the great pics.
> I wish you were here more often. Ann has a great idea, we should have a playdate next time you come so you can meet all the "pack".
> 
> I LOVE the pictures of Roxy, Jill...that puppy just amazes me in the water. And you are right...the playdates wouldn't be half so much fun without Roxy stirring the pot and getting everyone playing. She's the one who finally got Oliver out of his shell. And that Gitter is such a dollbaby, you captured him perfectly. Andrew really fell hard for Gitter. (you better keep an eye on him when Gitter's around, Hedy...Gitter might 'mysteriously' dissappear. :spy All Sunday he kept talking about how cute Gitter was. I think it was because Gitter kept following him around all day and well, what could be more endearing than that?
> ...


LOL! It was a blast! Other then my total panic when Gitter took a header into the pool. That wasn't as amusing as the rest of the party. My knee is still crying.

Shelly I'm not worried about Andrew at all. I'll share anytime he needs Gitter to follow him around and pretend that the sun rises and sets on him. It's good for the ego absolutely.

Gitter is such a hoot! We laugh that he seems to know "everyone" based on his running up to them and saying hello. He is perpetual "I know you from somewhere" motion. Very Gitter-like.

I can hardly wait to see you all again.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Water toys were from me. Just keep them. Good excuse to come back on another day when the weather is nicer!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I'll share anytime he needs Gitter to follow him around and pretend that the sun rises and sets on him. It's good for the ego absolutely.


Actually, it IS really good for Andrew. Ruby and Oliver are both very Mom oriented. It hurts Andrew's feelings sometimes. Gitter was GREAT for Andrew's ego. 



> Water toys were from me. Just keep them. Good excuse to come back on another day when the weather is nicer!!!


We should make it soon, then! (I still have cheese and crackers left.  I could buy a couple pizza crusts and we could make our own pizza. That would be fun!) We should have another swim party and actually get the 'swim' part in before the summer is over.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

It is realy interesting to me, never having had a dog of my own before and never having had the opportunity to be around several dogs at the same time, how they all have very distinct personalities. I kind of thought that personality was just a breed characteristic. And while I know that certain traits do tend to be more obvious in certain breeds, I can really see how individually they all have special characteristics which make them, well, them! It's very fun to watch.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Your right, dogs have very distinct personalities. Do you think the dog's personalities are similar to their human's?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sue brought her new addition, Chelsie (a Coton) to the party. I'm not usually one to say IWAP (except in the case of Bodie) since I'm already outnumbered, but this little girl is just adorable. Sue's DH was concerned that she'd be scared. Not in the least! She was right in the middle of everything.

Sue and Chelsie









Tess and Chelsie having a chat...









Just prancin' along









Chelsie taking cover under Jonathan (Hedy's son)









What a day!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sue has her hands full now with two. Big brother Cazzie is just a sweetheart. It's fun to see him coming out of his shell. At our first get-together he hid under Sue's chair. At our 2nd, he was a little nervous (indoor park with too many smells). This time he really seemed to enjoy himself.

Meeting Shelly's next door neighbor, Cocoa









Checking out the pool.... 









"Do I look good, or what?!?"









Just relaxing and taking everything in...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

And then of course, there's my two... (I always forget to take pictures of them. Bad mom!)

Tess doesn't like to interact too much (she's quick with warning snarl for anyone who even thinks about trying to play with her) but she does make sure to know what's going on and loved exploring Shelly's wonderful yard. She like Chelsie because she's little also.

Such a little dog. Such a sad face.









Please Aunt Ann, can I have a piece? (Tess, Roxie & Cody)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody was checking out the other side of the yard when I called him. I swear he was trying to decide if he could just run across the water...









What a face...









"For me?"...









"How come Ollie gets all the presents?" (with Shelly's husband)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are each of the "family units" that attended Ollie's party.

Andrew, Ollie, Ruby & Shelly









Ann & Roxie









Harold, Jonathan, Gitter & Hedy









Sue, Chelsie & Cazzie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to move to michigan. You hav lovers sure know how to hav fun.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

And finally, just a few random shots...

All the boys trying to meet Chelsie...









Ann with Tess, Cody, Gitter & Roxie (would you look at those long legs!!!)









Andrew playing with Roxie and Cody trying to decide if he wanted to get in there...









Roxie & Ollie wrestling with, once again, Cody watching (I'm starting to see a theme. I thought he was a little shy. Maybe he's just nosy!)









Shelly & Andrew's beautiful backyard (without any rain)


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill! 

What fun to see all the photos and relive the party again. And I love being "Aunt Ann"!!! It is hard to say which photo would be my favorite... but the one of Chelsie asleep on Sue's lap is too precious. And the one of Chelsie under Johnathon's chair is so cute. And the one of Gitter with his family is a great photo... it needs to be in a little frame in Johnathon's room I think.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

<---------I think I am jealous!

What a lovely time you must of had at Oliver's party! Shelly-your yard is simply gorgeous and I love the beautiful pictures! It is so fabulous to see the wonderful faces behind the havs too! 

Chelsie looks so soft and sweet---I just love all the wonderful dogs!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill, Thanks so much for your beautiful pictures! What an enjoyable day!  Sue


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill, these are FABULOUS! (and I see you did photobucket....yay! Big pictures!) You should be a wedding photographer, you are really that good. 

And Oh My Gosh, is that Jonathan photogenic or what? I love that picture with him and beautiful Chelsea under his chair, that's a keeper. All the "family" portraits are absolutely frame-able. Wow, wow, wow. Great photos. It's so fun to see the party again. You captured some of the very best parts. 

Thanks, Julie for the compliments on the yard. We love it too.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

We can't forget about the RLH video!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! Looks like Oliver and Roxie had a great time in RLH...... I like how Oliver caught her around the tree.:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread but playing catch up was fun. What great shots. And, OMG, that backyard makes me want to go out to mine with a bulldozer and start all over. I love it. 

The photos were priceless. I really felt as if I were there.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What great video. Roxie had so much fun being off leash. She never gets to run off leash at home so that was a real treat. Oliver is a RLH pro.... it was so fun to see quite little Ollie really cut loose!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: Look at Roxy and Ollie go! I'm so glad you caught that for a video, Jill! Considering how Oliver sort of hid under the chair on his first playdate, this really makes me happy to see. Thank goodness for Roxy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, thank you for sharing more lovely photos. You are a terrific photographer. It was almost like being there.

That yard is beautiful. Wow.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

*Roxie and Gitter*

Here's a short clip from Oliver's party.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay, Hedy! More RLH movies! Gitter is such a doll...he's so little, but man, can he run! He really looks like he was having fun. And of course, Roxy ALWAYS has fun.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*Belated birthday wishes for Ollie*

Sure seems as if a good time was had by all. Many happy returns to Ollie.
K. Forrest
Santa Fe, NM

_Edited to say: comment left by my friend, Kati, who stopped in to look at pictures. _


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I just saw the video of Roxie and Gitter.... love it! Gitter sure is fast for such a tiny fellow! 

Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I just saw the video of Roxie and Gitter.... love it! Gitter sure is fast for such a tiny fellow!
> 
> Hope to see you all again soon.


Roxie is such a hoot! Notice how she just steps over (or on top) of any dog that gets in her way. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the video's, it's so fun to watch them RLH. Ann can I steal Roxie? I love her energy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hedy, I love your new avatar! Roxy is so athletic....she can jump so high! It cracks me up when she leaps over other havs without breaking stride.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Leeann said:


> I love the video's, it's so fun to watch them RLH. Ann can I steal Roxie? I love her energy!


Well.... you can't steal her but we'll host a playdate for ya' with the Michigan havs if you'll drive over here and help us get started with some agility stuff.  I'm not sure Roxie could calm down long enough to learn how to do it but she sure would love it!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Shelly, I just had to show you how much Rox is enjoying her "eggplant".... 
you'll note there are no leaves left, the nose is gone, and one foot is almost done for! And what you can't see is she has nearly chewed a hole through on the side. And while it's true she is hard on toys (I bet you find THAT real hard to believe... LOL...) I don't know why she loves this one so well. When we finally tire of playing fetch or tug with her, she'll just sit and chew on it. Maybe it reminds her of the first birthday party she was invited to. 

I'm off to order another right now.... PetEdge sure has good prices. It could be dangerous!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, I missed this photo, Ann. That's so cute and Matt sure is a good looking young man. I'm so glad Roxy is getting the good out of her toy. Oliver is still having fun with all his birthday toys. His favorites change every few hours. Right now, almost every toy he owns is out, but he is consistently choosing the new birthday toys over all the others. He'll be running along with one, spy another out the corner of his eye, come to a dead stop and trade toys. It's so funny. I just love how these guys enjoy their toys.








Oliver wakes up every morning in such a good mood. I find it really helps me to follow suit. He wakes up earlier than me, but waits patiently until he sees signs I'm ready to get up...then it's Zero to Sixty in 3 seconds flat and "YIPPPEEEE! MOM'S FINALLY UP!!! LET'S GO!!!" And he's off, the eternal optimist that this is going to be yet another FANTASTIC day. Gotta love that!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

My neighbor says she has never seen a dog play with toys in quite the same way as Roxie does. Sort of like you describe Ollie above. Is that a hav thing? Or an individual personality trait? I know my family room, the room Roxie "lives" in, looks like it did when my kids were toddlers.... toys strewn everywhere!

I love your description of Olllie in the morning.... made me smile to imagine it. What a blessing these little furry ones are!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I guess Tess and I need to change our attitude. Neither one of us quite appreciates Cody's enthusiasm for another day at 4:45am. He sits on my chest to make sure I know it's morning and "patiently" waits for me to join the land of the living - as long as I'm petting him. Then he bounds out of bed, ready to go. Tess on the other hand, squints at the light, has to stretch and then drags herself to the door (somewhat similar to my approach.)

What really gets me is when, after he's eaten his breakfast, he bounds back into the bed to go back to sleep *on my pillow *while I'm now up and getting ready for work! Tess is sound asleep also, at the bathroom door .... so I don't escape....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> What really gets me is when, after he's eaten his breakfast, he bounds back into the bed to go back to sleep *on my pillow *while I'm now up and getting ready for work! Tess is sound asleep also, at the bathroom door .... so I don't escape....


ha-ha.... I think he's just rubbing it in, Jill!! "You have to go to work; I get to stay and sleep.... la-la-la-la-la-la!" Lil' stinker!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread!

I loved all the wonderful photos - beautiful forum ladies with their gorgeous Havs! It was so nice how you put them into a "photo essay"! I can't believe how the dogs ended up in the pool. That is the cutest "bone" cake I've ever seen too!

Nice to see the Michigan Hav contingent growing!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I guess Tess and I need to change our attitude. Neither one of us quite appreciates Cody's enthusiasm for another day at 4:45am. He sits on my chest to make sure I know it's morning and "patiently" waits for me to join the land of the living - as long as I'm petting him. Then he bounds out of bed, ready to go. Tess on the other hand, squints at the light, has to stretch and then drags herself to the door (somewhat similar to my approach.)
> 
> What really gets me is when, after he's eaten his breakfast, he bounds back into the bed to go back to sleep *on my pillow *while I'm now up and getting ready for work! Tess is sound asleep also, at the bathroom door .... so I don't escape....


Oh my goodness, 4:45am would be the death of me!!!! Ruby too! She is known to frequently go back to bed for a few extra zzz's if we get up too early. Tess and I would get along just fine. (her sleeping at the bathroom door to prevent your escape is so sweet and funny) I'm not a morning person either and God Bless Ollie's heart forever for being such a *patient little being. *He wakes up early but stays still and quiet until I show signs of life. I know he knows when I'm awake because that tail starts swooshing like a big furry fan. Other than that, he stays quiet as a little mouse. The minute my legs swing over the side of the bed, though, all bets are off.


----------



## sissisez (Apr 7, 2008)

Just want to tell all you people on the forum how fun it's been for me to read all your comments about Ollie's birthday party, sleeping habits, addictions to toys, running like hell.....just livin' with and lovin' your little havanese children. Seeing the pictures of all of you beautiful women and your dogs (who are all so different one from the other in looks as well as personalities) has been pure joy for me!!!!
Thanks for allowing me to snoop!!! I can hardly wait to come to Mich. and see you.
Blessings to all from Ollie's and Ruby's Grams who lives in Texas


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok... didn't know anywhere else to post this so... 
Here's what remains of Mr. Giggling Eggplant... he died in the line of duty.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He served proudly. 
All give some.
Some give all.
RIP


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. poor eggplant. he died for his best buddies. 

This is the only photo you have to see to see what a great time Oliver had with his pals that day...

RIP little eggplant.


----------



## sissisez (Apr 7, 2008)

I must say..........Mr. Eggplant was tough and loyal to the end! He even gave up an arm for the cause. God bless him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Plucked from the vine and chewed with pride.ound:

May his giggle rest in peace!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I shouldn't have logged in tonight. Now I'll have nightmares from viewing the carnage that was eggplant. 








ound:







ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor poor eggplant....


----------

